# intel d845gvsr default bios needed



## j4jubin (Jul 7, 2007)

Last day due to a bios error I updated the bios toVA84510A.86A.oo56.P20.
After that everything seemed fine.4 my disappointment i have founded the usb configuratioin page in the bios is blank.Now my usb ports are not working.Itried to install the usb hub from winxp but i got the message 'the device can't be started (code 10)'. Please help me out.


----------



## Liggy (Jul 8, 2007)

sometimes when you reset BIOS, or in your case install new BIOS Firmware, the USB's are not enabled, so you'll have to go into BIOS and turn them on you may have to look under some thing like ' intergrated periphrals'.  If you have a Acer (or Dell, hp etc) you may need to download their 'special' BIOS as apposed  to Intel's or AMD's. try to add new hdware in XP and select USB device.


----------

